# Funeral sermons



## Pergamum (Nov 8, 2007)

Hello;

Do you have the links or texts of any funeral sermons? 


Modern, historical, from different ends of the Reformed spectrum. 

What texts were most often used. What themes most often broguht out. What if the deceased was not Christian?

Also, I heard that the Puritans often said little or nothing about the deceased. 

Also, what are some of the better known funeral sermons and do you have these linked.


----------



## Wannabee (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't have a link, but I used Isaiah 6 once. I was a bit long winded, but the idea was good.

Uzziah, after being king for 52 years, has died (background is good here because Tiglath Pineser has been held at bay up to this point, but with the death of Uzziah Judah appears to be more vulnerable. Young Isaiah has only known one king, and now he's dead - this in light of Assyria marching and threatening from the north).
God is still on the throne, unshaken and sovereign. And He has a message for people - a message of judgment for rebellious Israel.
Though we miss [name of deceased and possibly some characteristics] 
God is unshaken, His promises are sure and He continues to be sovereign. And He still has a message - a message of hope offered to a rebellious people.


Other things could be done with it, but you get the idea.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 8, 2007)

See this thread on Puritan Funeral Sermons.


----------



## Pergamum (Nov 9, 2007)

Any sermons for an unbeleiver listed here?


----------

